# Looking for the name of the photographer that did the following photo shoot:



## Merca777 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have googled for hours searching for the name of a photographer that did two photo shoots in hotel rooms. 

The concept was various people and scenes in the rooms of a hotel. In one room there was a new year's eve party, in another room there was a murder with the cops investigating it etc.

His recent one was also in hotel rooms. I remember in one room there was a bunch of asian immigrants.

Ring any bells??

Thank you in advance for the help!

M


----------



## Merca777 (Sep 21, 2011)

I found him! Lyndon Wade


----------

